# GNOME3/NVIDIA DRIVER error

## dy2io

Postanowiłem przesiąść się z KDE4.7 na GNOME na początku z powodzeniem uruchomiłem GNOME2 a później chciałem uruchomić GNOME3 jednak tu pojawił się już problem ponieważ zawiesza się lub nie chce wczytać ekranu logowania. 

```
/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

localuser:dy2io being added to access control list

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-lin$/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-s$GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/ssh

(gnome-settings-daemon:3177): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unab$

(gnome-shell:3199): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable t$Błąd menedżera okien: Unable to initialize Clutter.

Initializing tracker-store...

Initializing tracker-miner-fs...

/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

localuser:dy2io being added to access control list

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5/ros/lin/bin:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Jy1DQF/ssh

(gnome-settings-daemon:3177): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output

(gnome-shell:3199): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to find suitable fbconfig for the GLX context: Failed to find any compatible fbconfigs

Błąd menedżera okien: Unable to initialize Clutter.

Initializing tracker-store...

Initializing tracker-miner-fs...

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-store.cfg'

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-miner-fs.cfg'

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-store.cfg'

Starting log:

  File:'/home/dy2io/.local/share/tracker/tracker-miner-fs.log'

Starting log:

  File:'/home/dy2io/.local/share/tracker/tracker-store.log'

Could not parse arguments: Nieznana opcja --sm-client-id

Failed to play sound: File or data not found

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): Tracker-WARNING **: Couldn't properly parse desktop file 'file:///home/dy2io/.local/share/applications/FreeCAD.desktop': 'Couldn't load desktop file:'/home/dy2io/.local/share/applications/FreeCAD.desktop''

(gdu-notification-daemon:3218): Gdk-WARNING **: gdu-notification-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

(gnome-screensaver:3215): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-screensaver: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

gnome-session[3142]: Gdk-WARNING: The application 'gnome-session' lost its connection to the display :0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

(gnome-settings-daemon:3177): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Received signal:15->'Zakończony'

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot remove match rule 'type='signal',interface='org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor',sender='org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor',': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(tracker-miner-fs:3214): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot remove match rule 'type='signal',interface='org.freedesktop.DBus',member='NameOwnerChanged',arg0='org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor'': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected: Connection is closed

OK

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Received signal:15->'Zakończony'

OK

```

GNOME startuje po komendzie

```
startx
```

pokazuje się tapeta pulpitu i uruchamia się wpa_sublicant gui i na tym koniec.

zaś reinstalacja modułów:

```
[1m** Preparing to merge modules:[0m

[1m[32m** Packages which I will emerge are:[0m

   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07

[1m[31m5 [0m[1m[31m4 [0m[1m[31m3 [0m[1m[31m2 [0m[1m[31m1 [0m

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.2.12-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work ...

 * Applying 256.35-unified-arch.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build \

KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo \

KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel" -f /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/Makefile \

modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo;                        \

echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo;                        \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/modules.order

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-chrdev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclarat  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-mlock.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mlock)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-mlock.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-mlock.c

ion-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_chrdev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-procfs.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_procfs)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-procfs.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-procfs.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-usermap.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_usermap)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-usermap.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-usermap.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv_gvi.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-vm.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-agp.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-interface.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.os-smp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_smp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-smp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-smp.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.os-usermap.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_usermap)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-usermap.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-usermap.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-registry.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-cray.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_cray)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-cray.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-cray.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-i2c.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nvacpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvacpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvacpi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvacpi.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -m elf_x86_64   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-mlock.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-procfs.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-usermap.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-smp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-usermap.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-cray.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvacpi.o 

make -f /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/Module.symvers  -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/Module.symvers -S -w -c -s

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/.nvidia.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include -include /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"275.09.07\" -Wno-unused-function -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -DMODULE  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.mod.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -r -m elf_x86_64 -T /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/module-common.lds --build-id  -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/work/kernel/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07

>>> Install nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing nvidia module

>>> Completed installing nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so.275.09.07

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so.275.09.07

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so.275.09.07

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Missing soname symlink(s):

 * 

 *    usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so.1 -> libnvcuvid.so.275.09.07

 *    usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so.1 -> libnvidia-ml.so.275.09.07

 *    usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so.1 -> libnvidia-cfg.so.275.09.07

 *    usr/lib64/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 -> libXvMCNVIDIA.so.275.09.07

 * 

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.2.12-gentoo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Removing x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 from moduledb.

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.2.12-gentoo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 * 

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 * 

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07:

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 * 

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 * 

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

 * 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

jakieś porady? 

Jądro mam skompilowane wg poradnika gentoo

Jakieś porady?

----------

## dy2io

udało mi się wrócić do gnome jednak dalej pozostaje problem jakiś błędów w kompilacji jądra ma ktoś jakieś sugestie co może być nie tak?

----------

## Crenshaw

Sterownik nvidii instaluje Ci sie poprawnie. Sprawdz logi X'ow moze.

----------

## dy2io

```
test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo;                        \

echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo;          

```

Niepokoi mnie tylko ta fraza

----------

## Pryka

 *dy2io wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \
> 
> ...

 

Każdy to ma  :Razz: 

sprawdź logi xorga.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 
```

Skąd Ty wziąłeś taki stary sterownik?

Dla kart od 6xxx w górę jest obecnie 295.53, 275.09.07 nie obsługuje Xorga powyzej 1.10.*, 

a aktualny stabilny Xorg, to  1.11.2-r2.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## dy2io

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 
> ```
> ...

 

No i tu jest problem, ponieważ jak instaluje najnowsze sterowniki to niestety przy starcie X przestaje odpowiadać klawiatura i mysz.

edit 1

zwieszanie się myszy i klawiatury

----------

## Jacekalex

Trochę dziwne z tym wieszaniem myszy.

```
sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2 cxx fortran go graphite gtk hardened mudflap multilib multislot nls nptl openmp

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.5-r2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2 ipv6 nptl static-libs udev xnest xorg xvfb

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-302.11 acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.18

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0
```

I żadnych kłopotów z myszką i klawiaturą nie widzialem.

Xorga generuję w najprymitywniejszy (wręcz skandaliczny) możliwy sposób, poleceniem 

```
nvidia-xconfig 
```

  :Smile: 

Przyczyny błędów szukałbym na Twoim miejscu w dmesg  i przede wszystkim logach Xorga.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jul 18, 2012 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dy2io

```
/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

localuser:dy2io being added to access control list

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5/ros/lin/bin:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc/gpg:0:1

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc/gpg:0:1

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-Xo9XBc/ssh

(gnome-settings-daemon:3224): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output

(gnome-shell:3249): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to find suitable fbconfig for the GLX context: Failed to find any compatible fbconfigs

Błąd menedżera okien: Unable to initialize Clutter.

(gnome-settings-daemon:3224): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-default: unable to get EDID for output

(gnome-settings-daemon:3224): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to reset xrandr-default gamma tables: gamma size is zero

Could not parse arguments: Nieznana opcja --sm-client-id

Initializing tracker-store...

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-store.cfg'

Initializing tracker-miner-fs...

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-store.cfg'

Starting log:

  File:'/home/dy2io/.local/share/tracker/tracker-store.log'

Tracker-Message: Setting up monitor for changes to config file:'/home/dy2io/.config/tracker/tracker-miner-fs.cfg'

Starting log:

  File:'/home/dy2io/.local/share/tracker/tracker-miner-fs.log'

Failed to play sound: File or data not found

** (process:3255): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:3255): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GDriveStartFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

** (process:3255): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GSocketMsgFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'

applet.py: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

(gnome-settings-daemon:3224): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

(gnome-screensaver:3259): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-screensaver: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

gnome-session[3189]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

(gnome-terminal:3256): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-terminal: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

(gdu-notification-daemon:3269): Gdk-WARNING **: gdu-notification-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) on X server :0.

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Received signal:15->'Zakończony'

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Received signal:15->'Zakończony'

OK

(tracker-miner-fs:3258): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3258): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3258): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: Połączenie jest zamknięte

(tracker-miner-fs:3258): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot remove match rule 'type='signal',interface='org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor',sender='org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor',': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(tracker-miner-fs:3258): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot remove match rule 'type='signal',interface='org.freedesktop.DBus',member='NameOwnerChanged',arg0='org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor'': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected: Connection is closed

OK

```

Gnome się uruchamia ale nie pojawia się okno logowania:/ działa myszka i klawiatura.

----------

## dy2io

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, może do rozwiązania komuś jeszcze jakiś inny log będzie potrzebny? Dzięki za każdą pomoc.

----------

